# Shoutcast Streambox Generator



## Manuel324 (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

Ich versuch schon seit langen einiges aus, aber ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin, wie funktioniert das script wo dieser user hier nutz?

http://streambox.112h.de/

Könnte mir einer ein Tipp geben oder sonstiges ?

Danke

Greetz

Manuel


----------



## saftmeister (21. Mai 2009)

Nicht wirklich. Wenn man nicht weiß, was dein Problem ist, kann man dir nicht helfen. Eine Meta-Aussage wie "ich bekomme das nicht hin" hilft da nicht.

Was genau hast du versucht, und warum (Fehlermeldung, Ergebnis) funktioniert es nicht?


----------



## Manuel324 (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe es nur für eine Streambox gemacht, und nicht das jeder da seine Daten eintragen kann, und es generiert einem die streambox. Sondern, es ist nur eine Streambox, für eine Ip und Port

Gruss 

Manuel


----------



## queicherius (21. Mai 2009)

Also ich stückel mal eine Frage aus den Teilen deiner Aussage zusammen:
Du möchtest die angegebene Seite nachbauen oder wie?


----------



## Manuel324 (21. Mai 2009)

Joa die Streambox^^


----------



## queicherius (21. Mai 2009)

> Sondern, es ist nur eine Streambox, für eine Ip und Port



Daraus schließe ich jetzt, dass du deine Streambox (was auch immer das sein soll) schon auslesen kannst
Wenn ja, dann zeig uns mal den Code.
Wenn nein: klick

Bitte lerne deine Fragestellung nächstes Mal deutlicher zu fomulieren und auf die Rechtschreibung zu achen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. Mai 2009)

Falls du nicht weisst, wie du an die Infos zum aktuellen Sendebetrieb bekommst:

Shoutcast-Server liefern auf Anfrage eine HTML-Datei namens* 7.html*
(7 weil daraus 7 Details ablesbar sind)

Hier ein Beispiel: http://208.111.166.34:8000/7.html

Aus dieser Seite kannst du mit PHP die Details (Bitrate,Status,Titel Hörerzahl etc.) extrahieren.
Stelle per *fsockopen() *eine Verbindung zu Server/Port her, lese per *fgets()* die Antwort ein und verarbeite sie(z.B. per *preg_match()* )


----------

